# Colorado rivers...



## animasgirl (Jun 14, 2007)

Hey hey! just seeing if there are any paddling groups- beginner to inermediate not just on weekends? Boulder area or anywhere cool and refreshing. Just want to get on the water with some cool peeps...


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

animasgirl said:


> Hey hey! just seeing if there are any paddling groups- beginner to inermediate not just on weekends? Boulder area or anywhere cool and refreshing. Just want to get on the water with some cool peeps...


I'm going to golden with another gal on Monday around 10ish if you'd like to meet up. We went today and had a great day. Let me know! Are you in boulder?
Beth


----------



## Tele-axel (Dec 10, 2007)

Front Range Paddlesports Meetup (Boulder, CO) - Meetup.com


----------



## animasgirl (Jun 14, 2007)

ednaout said:


> I'm going to golden with another gal on Monday around 10ish if you'd like to meet up. We went today and had a great day. Let me know! Are you in boulder?
> Beth


I'm in Longmont now, but close enough. I am going to Durango this weekend, but will be around most the summer. So if you guys are out and about paddling keep in touch!


----------



## TakemetotheRiver (Oct 4, 2007)

I'll be getting a couple private trips on the Lower Animas this weekend if you want to hook up when you get to town.


----------



## animasgirl (Jun 14, 2007)

TakemetotheRiver said:


> I'll be getting a couple private trips on the Lower Animas this weekend if you want to hook up when you get to town.


I should be rolling in on Sunday (taking a detour through Chama) but would be stoked to get on the river.


----------



## k1c1w (Feb 20, 2009)

My husband and I will be heading to CO (final destination Salida/Buena Vista) sometime in July and will be looking to paddle some III-ish rivers. Any suggestions on how we might meet up with other paddlers? I'd love to paddle with other women.


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

Animasgirl, I'll probably be lapping Filter Plant on the Poudre Sunday if you want to meet up send me a PM.


----------



## TakemetotheRiver (Oct 4, 2007)

animasgirl said:


> I should be rolling in on Sunday (taking a detour through Chama) but would be stoked to get on the river.


I'm on call to push rubber for money, but I'm going to do a girl's trip Sunday afternoon- 2-ish if I don't have a trip; 4-ish if I do. Give me a call 970-749-4625.


----------

